# Photo's of my horses - LINK and Image heavy.



## TralissaAndalusians (Sep 7, 2007)

http://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj111/Gypsy-Dancer/thtehtejtejt.jpg










http://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj111/Gypsy-Dancer/rhetjhetjt.jpg

http://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj111/Gypsy-Dancer/rgrhrhetjjtr.jpg














































http://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj111/Gypsy-Dancer/gwrhgrwhrjhet3j6t.jpg

http://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj111/Gypsy-Dancer/grwgrrh.jpg

http://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj111/Gypsy-Dancer/grhrtjhtej.jpg

http://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj111/Gypsy-Dancer/fhgfrhrfhtejh.jpg

http://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj111/Gypsy-Dancer/fhbfjkuyktukduk.jpg

http://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj111/Gypsy-Dancer/fggbkgg.jpg

http://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj111/Gypsy-Dancer/fgfdgrhrh.jpg

http://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj111/Gypsy-Dancer/Fendndndsas.jpg

http://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj111/Gypsy-Dancer/FendaChase.jpg

http://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj111/Gypsy-Dancer/fdhdhetjtej.jpg

http://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj111/Gypsy-Dancer/ERGHWRHhjetjyrkyrk.jpg

http://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj111/Gypsy-Dancer/egwerhejtejrk.jpg

http://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj111/Gypsy-Dancer/egwerghh.jpg










http://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj111/Gypsy-Dancer/efegqehrwhrj.jpg

http://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj111/Gypsy-Dancer/dthtjjsrjrkr.jpg










http://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj111/Gypsy-Dancer/CHsserjdf.jpg

http://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj111/Gypsy-Dancer/Chsdrf.jpg










http://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj111/Gypsy-Dancer/Chasescared.jpg

http://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj111/Gypsy-Dancer/Breezelooking.jpg

http://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj111/Gypsy-Dancer/Breezeinterested.jpg


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

omg is that a stuffed animal or a mini?? ahhahaha sorry im a blonde. 


everyone else is super gorgeous!


----------



## dustytrails (Nov 25, 2008)

You have some beautiful horses AND photo of them! Congrats!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Georgeous..............................absolutely gorgeous. 
I especially like the..................faded black, gray, grulla????????????? What color is he anyway? LOL


----------



## DarkChylde (Nov 13, 2008)

Wow. How pretty.


----------



## LDblackhorse (Nov 26, 2008)

Nice horses.
I do love andalusions and lusitanos. I used to ride at a lusitano barn.
Mind you I have a Canadian stallion but he fit in quite well. 

So what does you stallion do?
Mine does Classical dressage and is trick trained.
that is him on the left.

Just had to say your horses are beautiful


----------



## TralissaAndalusians (Sep 7, 2007)

Free_Sprtd - Yes it's a stuffed toy miniature pony. I won it at a fair in 2005, lmfao.
It was one of the best thing's that got them all going crazy, haha.

I do have video's, but I will sort them out once I move into my house.

And thankyou!

Dustytrails - Thankyou very much! I love photography, haha. There will be alot more to add if we have snow, and when it start's drying up and they lose their winter coats.

Smrobs - Thankyou! Ah, I think you mean Raine, the one with the star? 

Yeah... She's out of my coloured mare Gypsy and her dad is grey with appaloosa markings. She was born grulla but she's slowly greying out. So she's stuck in that roany grey/black stage. But she will go light grey and hopfully keep her black mane, tail and leg's.

DarkChylde - Thankyou!

LDblackhorse - Thanks! Your Canadian stallion is gorgeous! Wow, classical dressage and trick trained? Awesome!

Luca has been trained for dressage, and he does spanish walk and piaffe at the moment. I am trying to teach him how to bow and rear on command. He's learning though.

But at the moment, I just hack him out and he is our stud. But, I'm waiting for our menage to be built, so that I can start him in dressage there. We are hoping to take him to BAPSH next year. ​


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Wow! You have some BEAUTIFUL horses and some really AWESOME photos!


----------



## TralissaAndalusians (Sep 7, 2007)

Hehe, thankyou very much ^_^​


----------



## MissB (Nov 28, 2008)

Wow, I'm in love with all your horses. The mini and the stuffed horse are so cute, great action pix.


----------



## TralissaAndalusians (Sep 7, 2007)

Thank's MissB 

I do have a few more photo's taken with my new camera a few months ago, and so I will post them later, since their on my mum's laptop (which I took down into the stable)​


----------



## InBox (Dec 2, 2008)

WOW your horses are gorgeous


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Lots of gorgeous photos  Loved the horse stuffy, must have really confused the poor animal :lol:


----------



## TralissaAndalusians (Sep 7, 2007)

Gah, I have more to post in a minute.

Here's a few photo's from around August/September time (I think)













































































































None of Luca and Willow though.

Well, actually, I do have this one of Luca taken a few months ago.


----------



## TralissaAndalusians (Sep 7, 2007)

Raine came in at the start of November, because she became ill and had to have anti-biotics and everything, and with the illness, she drastically lost weight and it didn't look good at all. So we got her in as soon as possible and treated her and now she's looking awesome, and full of energy. 


She's put on alot of weight now and you can't see her ribs, or even barely feel them :lol:

So I have photo's today for once. I havn't been able to take any for a while because of the weather and as you can see by the photo's, the state of the field. At the back is fine, but no, they choose to stand at the gate all day.

So, yeah. 

We put Raine out today, and got Gypsy in, because she's suffering badly from mud fever. (Not surprised with the field)

My dad's keeping my brothers home this week to build temporary stables, which will be like an indoor stable, just so that the girl's can come in over the christmas holidays.

So, updates on the other horses.

Chase - Fat and furry, she's still not too happy about living out, and she look's bored all day. She's still greedy though, but want's nothing to do with anyone. She hates having her ear's scratched and stuff. Which is unlike her.

Gypsy - Got her in today because of the mud fever, and so we're treating her and will probably have to leave her in until the other stables are done, but she's looking well, thank god.

Fenda - She's fine, she's coping outside. We're just trying to keep the weight on her because she's a hard keeper. But she's eating plenty and is happy-ish. She can't wait to come in though.

Breeze - Breeze is ok, lost all her mane from what look's like sweet itch, which is very odd to have in the winter. She doesn't look like an Andalusian at the moment :lol: She's got a huge fluffy winter coat and yeah :/

Luca - Not a happy horse, he's been bored out of his mind. He hasn't been ridden much and so he's very fat :lol: He was happy to see Gypsy for a change, he was getting bored of seeing Raine, haha. So he's perked up abit with his lover next door, lmfao.

Willow - Look's like a thellwell pony right now. So fluffy and chunky :lol: He's still a little nighmare and he's such a little porker.

Raine - Already updated at the top, but here are photo's!

I bet these will be huge now :/ And maybe some duplicates knowing me.
Shh, I'm using a laptop and I hate them.


----------



## TralissaAndalusians (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## TralissaAndalusians (Sep 7, 2007)

9th December

We nearly ended up with a fatality this morning.

It was freaking scary and I have never felt so sick in my life.

My brother had come to tell me and my mum to check on the horses cause Fenda was galloping about, and so we did. 

They saw us and thought "FOOD!". 

So they bombed down the field towards the gate.

Raine was galloping and all of a sudden, somersaulted (And I mean, literally somersaulted) and she landed in such a way, I have no idea how she didn't snap her neck, it was that bad. She looked completely mangled and we thought she'd gone there and then.

She wasn't moving.

My heart just went, and I couldn't breathe, I was so scared and felt so sick. I couldn't deal with a dead horse after what Ive been through.

Me and my mum frantically try un-doing the gate to get to her, and just as we got it open, she moved, she was struggling to get up, thrashing about with her head buried in the mud, she could have also drowned. It's so thick with mud.
She managed to get her head up, and then led on her side for a bit and I really do think it knocked the wind out of her.

Her face, neck and everything was completely dripping with mud and water, and oh man, I'm so glad she didn't kill herself.

With the way my luck is going this year, this would have been one of the worst for me, she's my little baby, and I can't bare anything happening to my horses. 

I really really don't know how she didn't snap her neck :/ It's a miracle and I'm just so glad.

She's going to be so stiff and sore 

We're in the middle of cleaning out the garage and another part of the garage to make 3 stables. As soon as their done, their all coming in.

11th December

Breeze is lame









We have had to stable her over next door's yard.

She's not too happy at the moment, as she's neighing a bit.

She's with Splash though, so she's not alone.

It's too late and dark to actually look at her tonight, but we have given her some bute-x or (whatever it's called)

Well, I have rubbed her leg's down with straw, to try and get as much mud as I can off.

I'm going to see to her first thing in the morning. I already think it's mud fever.

She doesn't have much of a winter coat on her leg's, and so with how cold it's been lately, it could be like a type of burn.

My poor baby.

It's just coming up 10PM, so you can see why I can't deal with her properly tonight. The neighbours were just about ready for bed when we phoned.

We have one more spare stable left at the moment, so we're cleaning that out and that will be it. The dog's aren't going to be too happy, as they go in there when their out in the pen to lie down. 

They live in the stable with my brothers at night, because they get cold out.

(I know their snow dog's, but they feel the cold here, because obviously they wern't born in their countries)

On another note, we were sorting out the rugs, just straightening them up and stuff, and we had a look at Fenda underneath, since she doesn't do too well keeping weight on, but she's looking freaking great, and look's in foal. (We did actually put her in foal near the end of July?) 

I'm not getting my hopes up this time, as she lost the last foal just after the house burnt down.

But still, meh.

Today's update.

All horses are doing fine now. 

Gypsy, Breeze and Raine are all on bute, and are looking like their feeling much better.

Breeze had to come back over because she wouldn't stop screaming through the night, and I just didn't want her injuring herself more.

It wasn't mud fever with Breeze, she had a kick, because I found a wound on her back leg, and it was the only one that was puffy and had heat. So I am treating that, and she's walking much better now.

So I'm hoping *touches wood* that nothing will go wrong, I just can't deal with all this day in, day out.


----------



## dennisbrouse (Dec 18, 2008)

Those are some gorgeous pictures. I love horses and I don't think I've ever taken a bad picture of a horse. I've been training horses for a number of years now and it is the best job in the world. Check out my horse pictures on Saddle Up with Dennis Brouse > Home . I have a video of my new TV show there too and in the TV series section, there is a link to all the photos.


----------

